# Emails mit grossen Anhängen



## sturmi (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

wie oder wo kann ich das einstellen, dass Emails mit grossen Anhängen (z.B. 50 MB) gespeichert werden. Derzeit werden die Dateien, die über 10 MB gross sind nicht auf den Server gespeichert, bzw. die Emails kommen ohne Anhang an. Können auch Exe-Dateien versand werden, oder müssen sie vorher archiviert werden?

Vielen Dank im vorraus....


----------



## markusm (26. März 2008)

Hallo,

welche Mailserver setzt du ein?

Für Postfix: 
in Postfix gibt es eine option message_size_limit,
mit der du die maxmimale größer der zu empfangenen
mails steuer jannst. 

guckst du weiter:http://www.postfix.org/docs.html


markus




Zitat von sturmi:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie oder wo kann ich das einstellen, dass Emails mit grossen Anhängen (z.B. 50 MB) gespeichert werden. Derzeit werden die Dateien, die über 10 MB gross sind nicht auf den Server gespeichert, bzw. die Emails kommen ohne Anhang an. Können auch Exe-Dateien versand werden, oder müssen sie vorher archiviert werden?
> 
> Vielen Dank im vorraus....


----------

